# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νανάκια κλώσες

## geofil

Σε κλώσα νανάκι μέχρι πόσα αυγά κότας (κανονικής) μπορούμε να βάλουμε;
Θα έχω πρόβλημα με τους νεοσσούς αν το νανάκι κλωσάει αυγά κότας και αυγά από νανάκι συγχρόνως;

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Εξαρταται και απο το μεγεθος της νανας αρχικα..Γενικα απο 5-7 αυγα κανονικης κοτας να υπολογιζεις οτι τα παιρνει.Μη βαλεις παραπανω γιατι εδω ισχυει το''οσο λιγοτερα τοσο πιο σιγουρα''.Αν βαλεις και νανισια αυγα και κανονικα(εννοειται οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα)φροντισε παλι να μην την παραφορτωσεις(3+3 δηλαδη η' 4+4 maximum).

Και καλη επιτυχια!!

----------


## kirkal

Nομίζω ότι παίζουν κι αλλα πράγματα σημαντικό ρόλο...όπως πχ η κατάσταση της κλώσσας η ηλικία κλπ..κάποτε είχα ένα νανάκι που είχε εκκολάψει 7 παπάκια + 2-3 δικά της πουλάκια..βέβαια ήταν σε νεαρή ηλικία είχε δυνάμεις και ήταν προσεκτική...όταν είχε αρχίσει να γερνάει δεν μπορούσε να κλωσσήσει ούτε 5 αυγά..μετά την χάσαμε από γηρατεια...εγώ προσωπικά νομίζω λοιπόν ότι για μια επιτυχημένη παραγωγή πρέπει να συνδυάζονται πολλά πράγματα και φυσικά και οι κλιματολογικές συνθήκες που είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας.

----------


## geofil

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.
Μιλάω για νανάκια phoenix. Είναι μικρά στο μέγεθος δηλαδή. Εγώ έβαλα 4 αυγά κότας και 2 από νανάκι. Φοβήθηκα να βάλω παραπάνω μήπως μείνουν τα αυγά εκτεθειμένα. Αν και βλέπω ότι όπως φούσκωσε το νανάκι τα φτερά του, θα μπορούσα να βάλω παραπάνω. Πρώτη φορά έχω κλώσα νανάκι και δεν το περίμενα τόσο γρήγορα. Η κλώσα είναι μόλις 6,5 μηνών. Δεν ξέρω πόσο ρόλο μπορεί να παίξει αυτό. 
Ρώτησα για τους νεοσσούς  επειδή λογικά θα έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στο μέγεθος και φοβάμαι μήπως τα μεγάλα τσιμπούν τα μικρά.

----------


## xXx

μέχρι 8 αυγά από κότα κανονική και έως 12 αυγά από αυγά νανούλας....μπορείς να βάλεις αυγά ανάμεικτα απλά όταν βγούνε τα μικρά υπάρχει κίνδυνος αυτά της νανούλας που θξα ναι πιο μικρά στο μέγεθος να τα πατήσουνε....βέβαια αυτό είναι υπόθεση μίας μέρας αφού σε μία μέρα σχεδόν τα κάθεται η κλώσσα

----------

